# Thoughts on 1st Soil Test Results…THANKS!



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Finally did a soil test and broke up the front and back yards. Results just came in and they are pretty similar, I though I had the more advanced Waypoint test with more data, but guess I got the simple test.

My grass is pretty healthy beyond the extreme heat but I do not have a sprinkler system so 20k SF with hoses is a losing battle.

Overall I'm kinda surprised at how high Phosphorous and Potassium in both cases but that should be good for developing the roots, etc.

The Ca and Mg levels being high make sense as I have very clayey soils along with the higher pH.

In the end I guess my yard isn't doing to bad and as you see, they just recommend 32-0-4 at 2.5lb per 1000 SF, 3 times this year which ultimately is standard lawn food. I'm nuts though and do a lot more like everyone else on here then that simple recommendation.

Would really appreciate your thoughts!
Chris


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Your soil holds nutrients well (the cation exchange capacity, CEC, measures this). You should avoid phosphorus. Phosphorus is good but too much inhibits the mycorrhizae. You don't need potassium. So just a nitrogen fertilizer will be fine.

I think there is something wrong with the Waypoint computer. It's saying it recommends 0.5 lb/1000 sq ft P2O5 (which you definitely don't need) and 0 lb/1000 sq ft K2O but then recommends a fertilizer with no P but some K.

You might consider elemental sulfur to lower pH. The soil remediation guidelines have some info on that:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I saw the sulphur option but I didn't think that my pH was that bad and the amounts of stuff needed to drop it in my clays is probably obscene


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

I would not try adding any elemental sulfur to lower pH as it hardly ever works unless it is incorporated into your soil and even when that method is used such as in fam fields...not a home lawn the amount of sulfur needed is extremely high. Your pH number is not that high, and it would not prevent your from having a great lawn.


----------

